# Xfce meta port is missing in action



## rnule (Jun 20, 2014)

After installing 10 on my desktop I went to do the same on my laptop and I've noticed that some time in the last day the Xfce meta port is no longer installable.  Edit: the ports that comprise the Xfce meta port are each fine on their own but the meta port itself is gone.

Does anyone know the reasoning behind this?  Is it a bug or a feature...?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks like an issue with the icons-tango-0.8.90_2 package prevented the meta-port from being built.  See the logs here http://beefy2.isc.freebsd.org/bulk/10amd64-default/latest under "skipped".  Unfortunately packages are only built on Wednesday and if something in the tree breaks just before the build we have to wait until the next week's build to get the impacted packages.  I didn't look but the quarterly repository might have the package.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2014)

The port isn't missing, it's the package that's missing.


----------

